# Oil of Oregano?



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

I've had a 'viral' infection of the throat for going on 17 days now. I waited almost a week before I finally agreed to go to the doc, was told there was nothing they could do but give me steriods, uh, no thanks. Suffered without a voice and suffered and suffered. Throat is very raw right at the back of the mouth. I took some Mucinex thinking it'd help get rid of any phlegm tied up near the vocal cords with no luck. It's really tiring not being able to talk, let me tell ya!

Anyway, FINALLY went to the Health Food store yesterday for some tea tree oil as that was recommended by a friend. Put a bit in a humidifier and it'll kill everything. Well, the woman at the HFS recommended oil of Oregano suggesting that it kills darn near everything, virus, bacteria, & fungus. I mixed a few drops with water and gargled with it yesterday and within a matter of hours had a lot of lightweight phlegm floating around & getting expelled. Today I gargled with it again, but this time I actually swallowed it. (I wretched it was so foul tasting!) While I'm not 'cured', my voice is as close to normal as it's been in the past 17 days! 

On a side note, I also suffer from 'something' on my tongue. When I eat certain things, apples, for instance, my tongue becomes very tender and I get these lines of demarcation, small circular patches, on the sides of my tongue. No one can figure out what it is. Surprisingly, the ENT I visited a few years ago suggested steriods. Uh, no thanks. I've already asked, and no, it's nothing in the VD genre, either. I've had people suggest that it was linked to B vitamin deficiency, started taking a B complex, no improvement/change. I've changed toothpastes, stopped chewing gum almost completely (used to chew Big Red on a continual basis - now it's too strong; hurts the tongue.) The dentist took a grinder to several of my teeth which they thought might be causing irritation, nothing! There are two things that come to mind. The first being related to my Dad's days in Panama where he picked up any manner of fungi. Dad suffers from skin problems and my sister has skin problems on her hands that no one can diagnose homeopathic/dermatologist/regular MD. I'm kinda/sorta thinking that he passed along a bug he got while in Panama when he was in the Army. The only other thing I can think of is actually intestinal/colon issues. I have a lot of colon cancer and IBS like symptoms in the immediate family, and I've heard at one time or another that problems at the end of the line can present mirror issues in the mouth. I've not been tested for cancer, yet, (which I should have done YEARS ago) so it's quite possible that I've got end of the line issues that I am unaware of. Anyway, had tongue issues yesterday, nearly gone today - after having taken the Oil of Oregano.

All of that to ask whether anyone else her has experience with Oil of Oregano, their thoughts, benefits, cautions, etc. The directions state to take a few drops and place them under the tongue. Might try that tomorrow as I will vomit if I have to actually 'taste' that stuff again!


----------



## jupiterflamom24 (Apr 21, 2004)

I add 2-3 drops of oil or oregano to a glass of green tea and drink that everyday. My fingernails were shredding like crazy, but no more

Barb


----------



## lilmommajnn (Aug 7, 2002)

Crest Pro-Health toothpaste was causing "geographic tongue" on me, Mom, and others in my family. We stopped using it and the markings went away. Funny thing is, I don't live with Mom and she was telling me her experience and found out we had the same issue and had been using the same toothpaste unknowingly.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

Wow lilmommajnn! YOU have done what no one else could do! I've finally found out what could be happening with my tongue! THANK YOU! While my case is nowhere near as bad as the photos I've found online, it does appear to be geographic tongue. I can't imagine having a case as bad as some of those photos, egads, that'd be MISERABLE!

At the recommendation of my Dr. at the time, I did change from Crest (I've always preferred the plain jane cool mint gel) to Tom's All Natural and that didn't help. I actually think the Oil of Oregano is helping so I guess time will tell if that's effective. As you probably know, what's here today is gone tomorrow with this stuff, so I can't base anything on a single day's absence! Another thing they recommended is zinc. I may have to try that.

My voice is finally, nearly, back to normal. Although my throat was more raw today than it'd been for awhile, my voice was actually better!


----------



## coondog (May 1, 2007)

Could this be an overgrowth of yeast in your system? We all do have yeast in our systems, but sometimes it can get out of balance. I would get some good active probiotics and take them. Please do not take the oregano oil for longer than 10 days at a time. I was told by a naturopathic doctor that if taken too long, it can store up in the liver and become toxic, so need time to let it cycle thru. You could try switching off to colloidal silver-or possible olive leaf extract, as it is also another good one. Echinacea is another good one, with or without golden seal, but again best not to stay on continuously. Garlic is good to kill off harmful bacteria also, but best not to use if you have a blood thinning problem, or have a surgery in near future.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

I can actually talk! Much to the dismay of everyone within earshot! ha!

Thanks *******. I haven't taken the OoO in several days. As it was I could barely choke it down so I could never take it for very long! For being such a 'big strong chick' I'm a huge weanie when it comes to taking anything PO that tastes yucky. lol

I've actually never had a yeast infection and no one I've seen about it has even suggested yeast. I had been taking acidophilus there for awhile but haven't done so recently. I need to start again.


----------

